# SEFUSE, MICROTEMP does anyone have info?



## 5962rz (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi, just looking to see if anyone can tell me if I should be saving these (cut-off fuses?) or am I wasting my time?
I have acquired a small pile of these but can not locate any info on them. They caught my eye one day and now I am gathering several of them every day it seems but I am not sure if they contain any pm's. (silver?)
I read postings on here every day, almost 'till my eyes bleed but I am not set up to start testing and refining quite yet.
They have copper leads and are only slightly magnetic. I clip them from places such as coffee makers, hairdryers, heaters...
Just wondering if i'm wasting time and effort.
I have discovered many items because of this forum that before just ended up in my shred steel pile. 
Not even sure I posted my question in the right spot.
Thanks in advance to anyone with some insight, not looking for a "free ride".
DR


----------



## butcher (Feb 9, 2014)

I save them for repairing appliances.


----------



## 5962rz (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't repair much, more of a dismantle, wreck, scrap guy! I do know they fetch a small amount on ebay, but who is gonna be interested in a large amount and used at that?


----------

